# Chincoteague/ 4 Mouths Launch Sites



## yakawacka (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where the best launch sites are to access 4 Mouths in the Chincoteague area? I'm hoping to check out the April flounder run. I know it's 4 months away, but it's 25 degrees out so I need to start planning my spring trips. Besides every January my wife says she's tired of seeing me sitting on the couch with my yak watching the play-offs.

Thanks to any and all for any launch suggestions.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

me too! can't wait to get out again. thinking of hitting wachapreague or quinby this april. never too early to make plans, they always change anyway.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Call up the area on Google Maps and have a blast. I found a bunch in Mathews County that way.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

http://kayakvb.com/ls_mapy.php Try this site


----------



## yakawacka (May 1, 2009)

*Chincoteague/4 Mouths Launch Sites*

Thanks to all. Gotta go stuff a rockfish with some crabmeat.

Adios,

yakawacka


----------

